# Monk?



## LuckyGirl3513 (Jan 28, 2008)

I feel like USA always shows reruns so i finally started watching it and i really like it, its very smart and witty. There are new ones on now that just started, is anyone else watching?


----------



## AppleDiva (Jan 28, 2008)

I love Monk...very good show.  Definitely worth watching.


----------



## COBI (Jan 28, 2008)

I've been watching Monk since the first season.  I love it.  I have it set to DVR all new episodes in case I'm not home.   I like Psych a lot, also.


----------



## JillBug (Jan 29, 2008)

Monk is definitely one of my favorite tv shows! Everything he says and does is hilarious and it always amazes me how the writers can come up with so much stuff and not make it feel like they're repeating any major story lines. 

and if you really like the show, the writer also has a couple of monk books too. They are pretty similar to certain episodes, but i think they are really great and fun to read. I read them all in one week last summer!


----------



## purrtykitty (Jan 29, 2008)

Loooove Monk!  I've been watching since the first season, too.  The husband and I always watch it and Psych together.  Tony Shalhoub is great...I'm glad he's been recognized so much for his role.


----------



## AppleDiva (Jan 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *COBI* 

 
_I've been watching Monk since the first season.  I love it.  I have it set to DVR all new episodes in case I'm not home.   I like Psych a lot, also._

 
oooh yeah, Pysch is good....  I missed a couple episodes in the first season, but I really did not miss much.


----------



## janelovesyou (Jan 29, 2008)

I started watching Monk recently because my mom watches it and I've seen every episode of Law & Order SVU & CI. So I need a new show haha


----------



## *Stargazer* (Jan 29, 2008)

I love Monk and Psych. USA has great shows. I really love Burn Notice as well.


----------



## LuckyGirl3513 (Jan 30, 2008)

Yeah, im really liking the new episodes so far too.. the premier started off strong with Howie Mendel as the guest star (did you guys know that in real life he is an OCD germ-a-phob?) and they've gotten better every week.. Did you guys see the one last friday? I particularly enjoyed the mystery element and detective work in it...

Also, i've been noticing lots of references to the Trudy mystery recently, do you think they'll solve it soon?


----------



## purrtykitty (Jan 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LuckyGirl3513* 

 
_Also, i've been noticing lots of references to the Trudy mystery recently, do you think they'll solve it soon?_

 
Nahhh, I'm sure that will be reserved for whenever the series finale will be.  It's so much a part of what keeps him going, so for him to solve it would compromise his character too much.


----------



## mena22787 (Jan 30, 2008)

LOVE LOVE LOVE monk.  nothing beats it (although i am partial to psych, and even better than monk is it's always sunny in philadelphia)


----------



## LuckyGirl3513 (Jan 31, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_Nahhh, I'm sure that will be reserved for whenever the series finale will be.  It's so much a part of what keeps him going, so for him to solve it would compromise his character too much._

 
You're right about it being "so much a part of what keeps him going"... Its really touching whenever he talks about her and very sad too.. I think her death adds a lot of depth to his character...if that makes sense at all..

I found this preview clip for tomorrow's episode on the website

Monk TV Series, Detective Monk Television Show - USA Network

I wish he and Dr. Kruger actually would take ballroom dancing lessons together..that would be hysterical!


----------

